# "Cement Pond" Fishing Derby - Fairborn 8/27



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

Greene County Parks & Rec is having a catfish fishing derby from 7-10 p.m. at the Fairborn pool on Weds, August 27th. It is $5 for Greene County residents, $7 for non-residents. The pool closed last weekend, and they are going to stock it with farm-raised catfish. There will be tagged fish also, and you can keep whatever you catch.

If anyone is interested, you have to pre-register (just talked to them this morning and they only have 4 people signed up so far). Call them at 562-7440 for more info or stop by the office at 651 Dayton-Xenia Rd in Xenia, 8-5 Mon-Fri, to register.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

stocking the fairborn pool with catfish? thats amazing


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I wouldn't mind just tossing my arsenal of crankbaits and spinners in there to watch their action in clear water!


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Just called and asked--you can go to the Greene County Parks and Recreation website and download the registration form, and send in your names and money. I told her there might not be time for that (they can't accept credit cards at the website) and she said you could also pay at the door if you like. I also asked about age restrictions etc, and she said the original announcement says "grandparents, bring your grandkids!"...but does that mean ONLY grandparents and grandkids? She said she thinks there is no age restriction; anyone of any age can come and fish. There are tagged fish--I have no idea what the prizes are--they may be money but may also be stuff like poles and tackle etc...I hate it when they have someone clueless to answer the phones! Since I take my g-kids there to swim all the time, I can tell you the pool is not huge. Limited parking too. I'm going early and taking the grandson who does not like to fish, but wants to catch a "prize". Sounds weird--how do they do this?--but sounds like fun...


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

Hey, iteech - hope to see you there. I think they did this last year, too. Guess they just dump in the fish - the pool closed last weekend so there shouldn't be any chlorine left. The clueless one I spoke to at Greene Co. said you had to pre-register, but there was no age restriction. 

Just hope none of the guys make fun of me for wearing gloves to take the fish off the hook - I got finned real good when I was a kid and I will never forget it! I'm gonna try some really stinky doughballs I made and see what happens.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

am I the only one who laughed out loud when I read this??LOL!!!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

well ladies i tell ya if ya go try some panther martin spinners, or let kids try, I always seem to get a catfish on one with no bait. try 1/4 ounce size. brass blades seem to get them most often. keep them steady.

when ya catch one on a spinner tell them slep sent ya. lol. bring pliers.


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

yakfish said:


> am I the only one who laughed out loud when I read this??LOL!!!


Laughing about my gloves?!? Come on, I'm a girl for crying out loud (at least I will bait the hook - even for my hubby when he goes with me)  

I stopped by the GCP&R office this afternoon to sign up. The prizes for tagged fish will be merchandise, but they weren't sure what yet. It is for all ages and you can pay at the door, but it will be $7 instead of $5 for Greene Co. residents. So far, only 6 people are signed up.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

No whats laughable is this whole freaking idea. This is Fairborn/Greene County for you. I ask anyone in Greene County this:

Is there a place that you can take your children and/or grandchildren to and catch channel cats on a regualr basis? The answer is that there are a few but not many places. Theres a freakin pond one eight of a mile from the pool (pond @ Comm Park East) that they could have thrown the fish into and supplied a few years of fishing fun for folks. That pond if fished regularly by lots of young kids and even adults. I'm sure there are more ponds like this throughout the county, in fact I know there are. If theres only been 4 people registered so far (obviously not a real popular idea) why not put the fish into the ponds throught the county? 

I may end up taking all 3 of my kids there in order to release them elsewhere (legal areas mind you). I would love to know "the rest of the story", as in where the fish came from, etc...

I'm sorry and I do mean that, but I just dont get it.

EDIT: I get the whole idea of easy fishing and having kids that normally wouldnt catch fish get the chance to do it and all, but I still dont like how it's put together.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

H2O...I like your idea of bringing the kids and relocating the fish, but remember....you dont want to contaminate another fishery with fish that may be sick or diseased, you dont know where those fish came from so I wouldn't suggest it.....unless it is your own pond and you want to take the chance.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Slep.....remember what I told ya...lol
keep using them inline spinners and you are gonna keep catching dinks all day!
Big baits = Bigger fish.
I had a GREAT big fish vacation week last week by the way....


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Hooh doggie! Is there gonna be some ricochet shootin' too?


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

Let me get this straight... they are stocking a swimming pool? Is this for real?


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

There has to be one of those ******* jokes somewhere with this idea????

ML


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

MuskieLuv said:


> There has to be one of those ******* jokes somewhere with this idea????
> 
> ML



No, they did the same thing last year too. Just doenst make much sense.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone have an address or better yet, directions to this tourney?


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

H2O - the pond at Community Park belongs to the City of Fairborn - different from Greene County P&R. It is fished an awful lot, but I don't know if they ever actually purchase fish and stock it. It would be nice if they did, as it is a good place to take smaller kids. 

I e-mailed Fairborn's Parks & Rec director to see if we could get permission to release them at the pond, if anyone would be interested. The parks are closed at dark and wouldn't want anyone to run the risk of getting arrested trying to do a good deed! 

Chuck - DIRECTIONS: The address is 751 E Dayton-Yellow Springs Rd, Fairborn. Take 675 to exit 20, Fairborn/Dayton-Yellow Springs Rd exit (one north of the Fairfield Road/mall exit). Turn left, and you will see the pool on your right. There is road construction there right now, but you will see poles for new traffic signals at the new park/pool entrance.

It may be kind of a ******* party (minus the beer & shotguns), but it might be fun, too.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Please, someone take pictures.... I must see this!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Mrsnspectr said:


> Laughing about my gloves?!? Come on, I'm a girl for crying out loud (at least I will bait the hook - even for my hubby when he goes with me)
> 
> I stopped by the GCP&R office this afternoon to sign up. The prizes for tagged fish will be merchandise, but they weren't sure what yet. It is for all ages and you can pay at the door, but it will be $7 instead of $5 for Greene Co. residents. So far, only 6 people are signed up.


No, I wasn't laughing at your gloves. I was laughing at the fact that they are stocking a *swimming pool*LOL!!LOL!! I'm still laughing. Only in Fairborn!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mrsnspectr said:


> H2O - the pond at Community Park belongs to the City of Fairborn - different from Greene County P&R. It is fished an awful lot, but I don't know if they ever actually purchase fish and stock it. It would be nice if they did, as it is a good place to take smaller kids.
> 
> I e-mailed Fairborn's Parks & Rec director to see if we could get permission to release them at the pond, if anyone would be interested. The parks are closed at dark and wouldn't want anyone to run the risk of getting arrested trying to do a good deed!


I used to work for the City of Fairborn Parks and Rec. I also used to serve on the Fairborn Parks and Rec Advisory Board. The former big boss, Tom Birt (RIP) always wanted to stock fish in there. It ever happened officially..... I'll just leave ti at that. Recently the Ohio Div of Wildlife had a kids fishing tourney there and gave out free fishing rods... so if the State of OH use it then I'd think the county could do the same. There once was a 40#Flathead caught there by a Fairborn resident, who still happens to live here. We had a picture of it and other cats in the Parks office. Finally most if not all of the cats werecaught and kept by someone, which is perfectly legal. Only Bass are posted as C&R. Last I heard some folks were still putting cats caught from Rainbow Lakes in there. The pond is now twice as large as it used to be. While Tom was alive they had several fishing derbies there. I dont think Tom organized them but he gave his input/ideas regarding them. I will still every now and then take my kids there to spend an hour or so messing around. You are 100% right, no legal fishing @ night. If your seen Fairborns Finest will come back there.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I saw on the news yesterday they were letting dogs swim in Xenia's community swimming pool.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

fshnteachr said:


> I saw on the news yesterday they were letting dogs swim in Xenia's community swimming pool.


Catch & Release or can you keep 'em? lol.... okay very bad joke.


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

H2O - I still work for Fairborn - have been there 18 years - we may know each other!

I will post as soon as I hear if we can get permission to release cats from Weds night at the pond. I don't see why they wouldn't give us the OK. If we dump a whole bunch in there, it won't be too many catfish for that size pond, will it?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I worked for Fairborn Pakrs and rec too. I miss Tom Birt. The funniest thing i eveer saw him do was he went to jacks aquarium and pets anf got 10doz gold fish to put in the pond. IT was interesting, they stayed in a big school and went toward the middle. then all of a sudden the water erupted as every thing moved on the gold fish. Never saw another live one after that.

He did have some grass carp stocked, never saw any of them after the stocking.

I personally caught a 32Lb fathead out of the pond. Caught em on a berkley frenzy crankbail- crawdad color. Got em over on the side with the bench and the tree stump in the water.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

TomC said:


> I worked for Fairborn Pakrs and rec too. I miss Tom Birt. The funniest thing i eveer saw him do was he went to jacks aquarium and pets anf got 10doz gold fish to put in the pond.



Tom was a good man. I've heard some funny hunting stories from way, way, way long ago about him and a bddy of mines dad. 

Guys, what ever happened to the dog. Rosey was it?

No, that wont be too many channels for that pond. In fact they may thin some of those stunted bluegills out.


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

any idea how many cats are released and how big, how many people


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

think i might just hit this one should be fun and i am bringing spinners, shouldn't be any snags right?

hahaha

i don't even want a prize just to fish in a pool!!!


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

H2O Mellon said:


> Tom was a good man. I've heard some funny hunting stories from way, way, way long ago about him and a bddy of mines dad.
> 
> Guys, what ever happened to the dog. Rosey was it?
> 
> No, that wont be too many channels for that pond. In fact they may thin some of those stunted bluegills out.


Rosie the Dalmation only lived a year or two after Tom passed away - I remember someone telling me that Mrs. Birt was all broken up when she had to have her put down because she was Tom's dog.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

HEY. Y'all be nice.  I live in Fairborn too--and the only thing we have to complain about in this great city is the potholes...which may engulf any car smaller than a mid-size SUV. I'm actually looking forward to the tourney--I'm bringing my grown daughter and her son (my grandson) and we plan on having a ball, no matter what. For any others who may be on this forum, let's find a way to ID each other...I'm a blonde-haired granny, short and chubby. I'll be wearing denim capris and a denim shirt. My daughter has long red-blonde hair and my grandson is 11, short dark hair--looks like a tank. I'll be in a chair probably, can't stand up a long time. My name is Susan, if you want to yell at me! As for the fish--I certainly hope they do release them into the pond...it needs a few more, for sure. I've never caught anything there but a couple small cats. Someone on this forum be brave and shout at the crowd: "anyone here from the fishing forum???" Anyway it should be fun, however it turns out. See you there!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i think i may stop by to say hello to a few, if you see me you cna't miss me, i'll be the taller chubby kid with big ol' black things in his ears!


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

This sounds to crazy to pass up! Fishing in a pool? I think my kids would love to be able to see the fish swimming around! Is that 7$ for kids too? and we can pay at the door?


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Chef--yeah, that's $7 per person, kids too. And more details: they are putting 300 *POUNDS* of cats in there --not 300 cats. That would be about 100-150 cats, which for a big pool, won't be that many at all. The water will be clear, you'll be able to see them. Some are tagged for merchandise--fishing stuff. The fish will NOT be released into the nearby pond afterwards--they will be put back into a water-transport vehicle and taken to Spring Lake in Bellbrook--which is a Greene County Parks asset--they said the pond in the park is a Fairborn *CITY* asset, and they have nothing to do with that. Makes sense. Chef, if I were you, I'd ask if I could just take the kids in and only look at the fish--if you didn't have gear, they might let ya.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I liked Tom alot cant say as much for some of his worthless workers out at the parks and rec department. A few years ago they had the pond dredged and made larger. Havent fished there since the changes. Id love to deer hunt the park.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

So is it any bait? Could someone bring fresh sahd for instance? My cousin was just over asking what the best bait is for channels. My thought is that it could get a little nasty w/ shad blood and guts everywhere.


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

I'll be the blonde grandma with short curly hair in a fluorescent green shirt that says "Don't Breed or Buy While Shelter Animals Die." And they said to bring a chair, so I will probably be sitting, too. My oldest daughter and probably my daughter-in-law will be there, too.

Also, Pete would love for us to release the cats we catch into the pond - once we catch them they said we could keep them, so if we want to donate them to the Fairborn pond, why not, since we paid our fee to enter?

The only problem is, there are no lights in the bottom of the park, and we would have to have maybe a small pickup and a garbage can to haul them in - and that is only if it doesn't rain anymore and is dry enough to drive back there - the only asphalt is the walking path and it isn't wide enough for a regular vehicle, plus it doesn't go right up to the edge.

Anyone have any better ideas? We could haul a trash can in my kids old wagon (it's a big one), but it will be awful dark, and the path isn't real smooth. 

Nora


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

H2O Mellon said:


> So is it any bait? Could someone bring fresh sahd for instance? My cousin was just over asking what the best bait is for channels. My thought is that it could get a little nasty w/ shad blood and guts everywhere.


If anyone uses fresh shad, I will NEVER be able to swim in that pool again, no matter how clean & clear the water looks. I have some doughballs I bought, and also some really stinky ones I made with lots of garlic and limburger cheese.

I have never used a treble hook, and everyone says to use one with doughballs. Will they get more than one hooked in? That would be hard to get out and I don't want to injure anything I am going to release.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The whole concept of this idea cracks me up. I like the fact that they are trying to introduce kids to fishing, but I agree with Bryan that a local pond might be a better choice for this.

I rarley use dough baits anymore, but when I used to; I used a treble hook and usually I only hooked the cat with one of the hooks, sometimes 2, but not very often and usually right on the lip so it came out really easy.

You can use a single hook just fine, but I found I could cast the bait a lot farther and it stayed on the hook longer with a treble.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I still think this is going to be funny as heck to watch.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Watch!!! Dude, I'll be the one with the Mask and snorkel!!!!

Rob


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

I am going to try and bring a big rubbermaid storage container that I can fit in the back of my car, and will take fish down to the pond and release them after the tourney. If anyone else wants to contribute their fish, look me up - in the bright yellow/green shirt, med/short blonde very curly hair.

Also, I found out Fairborn does stock the pond - every other year they spend $1,000 on fish.

Nora


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

Is this going on rain or shine?


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

this sounds too interesting to pass up, I'm gonna try to make it tonight as well. I'll be the fella with a little 3yr old red head fishing with him. Hope to see a few of you there - if the weather holds.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've decided not to go, just cant bring myself or kids to do it, but wish everyone else luck. I am making some bait for my cousin.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

H2O Mellon said:


> I've decided not to go, just cant bring myself or kids to do it, but wish everyone else luck. I am making some bait for my cousin.


I'm with you...thinking about it, but can't do it. I swim with my kids occasionally in that pool and do not want a memory in my head of a bunch of catfish swimming in there


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here I go again.... 

I'm usually not this big of a complainer, BUT.... 

It kills me, this is being built as a Family Event? Come one man, that in itself is crazy. I'm a dad of three kids. I have two in kindegarden and one in fourth grade. Does the Greene Co Parks really think they can market something to "Family" and have a running time of 7 PM - 10 PM on a weeknight, during the school year????

I think I'm going to load up w/ cousin with some frozen Skipjack from 2005! Let that stuff sit on the bottom of the pool!  Okay, just kidding about the Skipjack, but I am going to give him some Shad!


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

H2O Mellon said:


> Here I go again....
> 
> I'm usually not this big of a complainer, BUT....
> 
> ...


I agree -- a Saturday afternoon would have been a much better idea - and I will mention that. Ten is pretty late for me, even, as I get up at 4 am. 

They already have them in the pool, I was by there a little bit ago, and the rain looks like it is pretty much done.


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

I didnt get to go, after the Warden told me it was too late to take the kids on a school night. hope someone took pictures!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

CHEFSKIP said:


> I didnt get to go, after the Warden told me it was too late to take the kids on a school night. hope someone took pictures!


hmmm, my Warden said the same thing I had promised my little one she would at least get to see the fish - so I still stopped by so she could look at em all, pretty crazy, I did snap a few pics and will try to post them later


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

CHEFSKIP said:


> I didnt get to go, after the Warden told me it was too late to take the kids on a school night. hope someone took pictures!


There were quite a few kids there surprisingly. I ended up only staying until about 9:15. I got one nibble and that was it. The only thing we saw that they were hitting on was chub. One of the guys with me caught a pretty good size tagged fish - and it was actually bigger than it looks in the picture. There were at least a handful more that were bigger. The picture doesn't show the people fishing. I wish I would have thought to take pictures before it got dark. They had a photographer there, so if I find out they published them on the web somewhere I will post a link.

Also, thanks to the guy from OGF who brought me his catfish to release - I was distracted and didn't think to ask who you were - your's and the one in the pic were the only ones I ended up with to put in the pond.

Oh, and the prizes for tagged fish were pretty lame.


----------

